# mines engine



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

full blown, the 580ps mines version of the RB26, 'only' costs 8200 UK.

is there a reason we dont see more of these here?

or do you have to send your engine to mines to let them build it, which costs 8200?

offcourse this is without shipping added etc, so i guess it comes to around 10k?

seems like a good deal imo, you get to keep your 'old' engine, which you can easily sell for +-3k?

Mines Homepage

my japanese is not very good, and i dont have the japanese language converter on my computer...hence the question


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

now here in pigeon english 

Translated version of http://www.mines-wave.com/


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

cheers! 

how do you get the translation with google?


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

on the main page...look at the search section and it is just to the right of the search bar titled "language tools"

Web Images Groups News Froogle more » 

Advanced Search
Preferences
Language Tools 
Search: the web pages from the UK


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Have you broken up already? 

But seriously, £8k for 580ps... there are many other options but you do raise a good point. There are many MINES fans on here, including a few in JP and they haven't gone down that route. I wonder why?


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

The engine in the mines car is a good engine, but its not the Engine that makes the mines R34 so special.

A couple of months ago it was up againet fujimura yellow R34 which has alot more power, and MCR Z tune.
mines was alot quicker, and with less power, but then yo look at the car in more depth, the fact that the mines car was 140kg lighter than the others and it had wider tires makes you understand.
Its was alot faster in the bends and pulled alot more Gs than the other 2.

Simple is better!! but it doesnt just refer to the engine, its the whole car,

And on that basis the mines engine isnt all that special.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Not to mention those super-cheeky final drive ratios that the Mines cars run... Fair play to them, track cars are about all around engineering.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

cheers skykit



> But seriously, £8k for 580ps... there are many other options but you do raise a good point. There are many MINES fans on here, including a few in JP and they haven't gone down that route. I wonder why?


thats what i thought. im a mines fan (heck, most japanese companies lol), and i know they have a lot of admirers.

ATFpower, also do a 580ps engine...which is 9.5k.

now that looks very similar to a mines engine if you import it, but from my understanding, ATF need your car for an x amount of weeks, you give them 9.5k and in return you get 580 horsepower.

now if you give mines 10k for an engine, they ship it to you (takes a little while, maybe 6-8 weeks?), but you can still drive your car. then when the engine arrives, its pretty much just as easy to switch the engines about! if you cant do it yourself it might cost about £500 to do so at abbeys orso.

but then, you still have your old engine, which is worth around 3k. sell it, keep it, drop it in a silvia..... 

your always the winner!


EDIT:



> Not to mention those super-cheeky final drive ratios that the Mines cars run... Fair play to them, track cars are about all around engineering.


yeah thats true.

at the moment im only talking about the mines engine itself, not the whole car, that topic has been discussed a million times by steveN 

sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I think we all agree. The MINES car is a package, not just the engine.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

or you could just rebuild your own yourself like me with forgies,cams, arp tomei bits..600 bhp/460ilbs torque £3400..:smokin:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

On their webpage if you look under BNR34 GT-R N1base you see all the other parts, although it doesn't mention the gearbox.

That price is only for the engine, it doesn't include the turbos, ECU, AFM's etc.

My R34 is with them at the moment having a VX-Rom and some other bits fitted. I'm going to have a chat with them about the Stage II engine when I pick it up, as this is something I'm considering next year if the job goes well.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Cheers nick, and nice about your R34


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

bkvj said:


> Cheers nick, and nice about your R34


Do you know they also offer a 2.8 with Tomei internals now? :smokin: Dino was telling me about it, pricey though!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> Do you know they also offer a 2.8 with Tomei internals now? Dino was telling me about it, pricey though!!


mines do that?

thats awesome!

i was on the tomei website earlier...30K (US i think) for a complete engine. thats a bit expensive!

HKS europe do a 2.8kit for £3500 now? seems fair to me tbh!


----------



## Adam_GTR (Dec 22, 2005)

Have you seen how quickly a Mines Skyline engine rev's......

Amuse Supra vs Mines Skyline - Google Video

:runaway: :runaway:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Adam_GTR said:


> Have you seen how quickly a Mines Skyline engine rev's......


No,we have never seen it:wavey:


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

Is it reving so fast because they balance and optimize the weight of a lot of moving parts?


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

yes lightened and balanced and kept it a 2.6 for a quick spool engine


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

And the fly-wheel too?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

A quick translation of the engine package from the website.

IN 252°/lift 9.1 mm 
IN 260°/lift 10.2 mm 
EX 252°/lift 9.1 mm 
EX 252°/lift 9.5 mm 
Cam escaping processing 
Valve spring 
strengthening item 
Valve guide 
PBB 

CU 

Seat cutting 
processing 

Port step attaching correction 
processing 
Combustion chamber adjusting 
processing 

Head balancing plane research 
processing 
Head gasket 
metal IN and EX it includes 
Piston 
forging lightweight item 
Connecting rod 
forging lightweight item 
Crank processing and balance 
D counter section form modification 

Crank WPC process 
processing 

Pulley balance 
processing 
Metal 
finishing 

Block balancing plane research 
processing 

Dummy boring 
processing 

Plateau horning/honing 
processing 

Oil pump 
34N1 

NISMO strengthening item 

Strengthening timing belt 
strengthening item 

Engine disassembly overhaul 


Thermostat 
NISMO 

Sparkplug 
NGK 

Water pump 
34 N1 
Lapping


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

And this is all incl. in the Stage 2-Engine??
Wow...!


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

GTRules said:


> kept it a 2.6 for a quick spool engine


? please explain


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

As far as i can tell from the website, not the best at Japanese TBH

Stage I 

price including tax: \ 1,365,000 

stage II 

price including tax: \ 1,890,000

Translated version of http://www.mines-wave.com/


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

R0B said:


> ? please explain


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/4...-tuning-regimen.html?highlight=mines+rev+fast


----------



## YYY (Jan 6, 2007)

What sort of lightening is on the Mines R34? Doesnt look like much, they still have interior etc.. anyone know?


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

smigzyGTR that thread say that 2.6 is less responsive than a 2.8 or 3.0 which is what i was hinting at when i said "please explain". Just wondered if GTRules new something we didnt or was talking BS.:chuckle:


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

The interior is just lighter because of the lighter seats. I think they are about 15kg lighter each than the originals. 
A 6-Zylinder 2.6 is faster reving up than the same 2.8 or 3.0. There is no question. In the case of the Mine's it's reving much faster than all the other 2.8 or 3.0 with similar power and similar weight of the car and similar Gear-Ratio, even if they have 20% hp more, because the moving parts are lighter and are balanced, so the parts are not such an obstacle like in the other engines.


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

A lot of HP and a lot of torque is unsufficient, if the power-curve and the torque-curve are just a short Max, and before and after is nothing. The engine has to give a wide usable rpm-curve from about 3500 to 9000, not from 5500 til 8500. That's usable 5500 rpm vs. 3000 rpm!! What is better for everyday-using? For me it's 3500-9000, no doubt!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Internals lightened and balanced so the engine revs quicker, as in the other thread, larger capacity will spool the turbos faster as there are more exhaust gasses. 

Its quick, but not that quick 
StreetFire.net :smokin:


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes, but if the larger capacity is not balanced and optimized in weight like the smaller engine with 2.6l, it will not spool them faster!! And if you take the same turbos like in the 2.6l in the bigger engine, they will be to small to produce the boost for higher revs! So you have to take bigger turbos in the bigger engine and the faster reving is lost.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

Luki, all things being equal such as engine balancing, porting etc. then the 2.6 should have less response than a bigger engine. it may produce higher revs but that is not response.


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

No, I think that's not true.
More bore or stroke means, or/and bigger parts means more weight and mass, and this is less response.

Mr. Niikura is wright. For a street car (not for 1/4mile and Vmax) a smaller engine like the 2.6 is better in response and usable rpm's from 3500-9000.


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

Take a 4 or 5l-engine straight-6, with a huge stroke and bore, balanced and optimized with again bigger turbos, response will be bad. It is to heavy. Less response, but of course more power (in the middle revs). And we are talking of similar power to weight ratio. The reving is an other story of course. The bigger the engine, the slower it can rev.


----------



## YYY (Jan 6, 2007)

R0B said:


> Luki, all things being equal such as engine balancing, porting etc. then the 2.6 should have less response than a bigger engine. it may produce higher revs but that is not response.


So why has no one been able to match the Mines R34 so far? apart from the super striped out R34's that are like 1200-1300 kgs, even then they are not that much faster. I think Luki has a very good point about the mines engine and its usable power from 3500-9000 rpm. The fact the engine is balanced aong with proper porting of the head can yeild good gains. This engine has had a lot of atention to detail and its all these small things that make the engine good as it is. I have seen some of the HKS V cam setups and they rev a lot slower. For sure they are using lower ratios, but still IIRC the attakd white R34 is also using the same.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

God the gear ratios are so short on that. All it needs is a full sequential box and it would kill anything I recon - you spend more time changing gear than accelerating at the mo (almost!).

Butuz


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

YYY said:


> So why has no one been able to match the Mines R34 so far? apart from the super striped out R34's that are like 1200-1300 kgs, even then they are not that much faster. I think Luki has a very good point about the mines engine and its usable power from 3500-9000 rpm. The fact the engine is balanced aong with proper porting of the head can yeild good gains. This engine has had a lot of atention to detail and its all these small things that make the engine good as it is. I have seen some of the HKS V cam setups and they rev a lot slower. For sure they are using lower ratios, but still IIRC the attakd white R34 is also using the same.


look we are not going to agree on this. the mine's car is probably the best overall package out there, however, the reason for what i think you mean by response is gear ratios, or more specifically diff ratios. I bet if that car had the exact same spec but with a 3.0 engine it would be quicker. why? because that extra 400cc will be flowing more air through the engine and therefore into the turbos. Hell, any engine's pistons can be balanced to within 0.1g, not just mine's.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

R0B said:


> not just mine's.


or yours


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

Who says that the gear ratios on the Mines-track-car are shorter? Proof? Nobody says it in the videos, nowhere...and don't think there is something shorter with the gears. The car is lighter with about 1450kgs...this with the balanced moving parts and everything modified gives this response.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Luki said:


> Who says that the gear ratios on the Mines-track-car are shorter? Proof? Nobody says it in the videos, nowhere...and don't think there is something shorter with the gears. The car is lighter with about 1450kgs...this with the balanced moving parts and everything modified gives this response.


Actually, they are quite open that the diff ratios are much shorter than the standard R34 3.535:1
Why don't you phone up and ask Niikura-san if you think your opinion is more valid than what other people advise you.


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Q: Mine's Pistons/Rods manufactured by Tomei?


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Bean said:


> Actually, they are quite open that the diff ratios are much shorter than the standard R34 3.535:1
> Why don't you phone up and ask Niikura-san if you think your opinion is more valid than what other people advise you.


/sign

Prospec had the engine from mines their demo car was very nice quick but no where near mines quick around a track.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Luki said:


> Who says that the gear ratios on the Mines-track-car are shorter? Proof? Nobody says it in the videos, nowhere...and don't think there is something shorter with the gears. The car is lighter with about 1450kgs...this with the balanced moving parts and everything modified gives this response.


They use R33 GT-R final drive ratios, the cars are quicker through the gears but suffer badly in all out top speed. The other tuners don't seem to bother changing the final drive because guys like Top Secret, MCR, Signal, etc., make a lot of highway runs. V-maxing at 170 mph for them would be a bad thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

dont mines use GTST4 4.3:1 final drive with std getrag 6 spd h pattern box


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

If I compare the Mine's-Video in Tsukuba and the Tsukuba-Video of the HKS-R34, the HKS is in 6. Gear at the end of long straight, the Mine's is in 5fth!! The HKS was almost 3sec slower! So what does that mean?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> They use R33 GT-R final drive ratios, the cars are quicker through the gears but suffer badly in all out top speed. The other tuners don't seem to bother changing the final drive because guys like Top Secret, MCR, Signal, etc., make a lot of highway runs. V-maxing at 170 mph for them would be a bad thing.


thats cool.

top secret has their R34 at 58.25 at tsukuba now if im not mistaken, about .5 slower then the mines.

so if they swap their final drive for a R33 item...i think they are guaranteed faster. 

im not sure by how much but could it be a second under the mines? pretty much equal power, one with interior one without (beside a lightweight seat and steering wheel).

i dont think they do it because of respect for mines orso....or they get a bad rep for 'cheating' (hard to explain but i think you'll get me)


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

...and the HKS had 700hp in this test in Tsukuba...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> The HKS was almost 3sec slower! So what does that mean?





> ...and the HKS had 700hp in this test in Tsukuba...


to much power, not used the proper set-up for tsukuba.


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

You can never have to much power on a track. You don't havet to give always full throttle...I don't think HKS would send a car to Tsukuba with too much power and a wrong set-up. They send a car, when they are convinced that it would be fast! They are not poor or something...could be that the tires where wrong and the suspension not ideal for the track, but not too much power or something like that...


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

Luki you are right and everyone else is wrong, you happy now? mine's are the best company in the world and no one can ever beat them! yeah right, seen as you love mine's so much why dont you pull you pants, down bend over and let mr. mine's shove his big one up your ar5e.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Luki said:


> You can never have to much power on a track. You don't havet to give always full throttle...I don't think HKS would send a car to Tsukuba with too much power and a wrong set-up. They send a car, when they are convinced that it would be fast! They are not poor or something...could be that the tires where wrong and the suspension not ideal for the track, but not too much power or something like that...


if thats true....why didnt they swap the RB26 for a concorde engine? beats me.
:blahblah: 





> Luki you are right and everyone else is wrong, you happy now? mine's are the best company in the world and no one can ever beat them! yeah right, seen as you love mine's so much why dont you pull you pants, down bend over and let mr. mine's shove his big one up your ar5e.


lol:clap:


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

R0B said:


> Luki you are right and everyone else is wrong, you happy now? mine's are the best company in the world and no one can ever beat them! yeah right, seen as you love mine's so much why dont you pull you pants, down bend over and let mr. mine's shove his big one up your ar5e.


Did i say i'm right and everybody else is wrong? These are arguments that i'm writing, nothing more...Mine's is a very good company in my opinion, and they show it in Tsukuba with all the other experienced tuners. I'm not saying the others are bad, absolutely not, Mine's is just better in this time-battle in Tsukuba. I think in 2006 they where "only" 3rd, but they are still good...

why are you so frustrated and comming with so stupid things with Mr. Niikura? I'm sorry that you cannot argument better...


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

bkvj said:


> if thats true....why didnt they swap the RB26 for a concorde engine? beats me.
> :blahblah:
> 
> Oh, good question...maybe because the concorde-engine is to heavy...? Could be...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Luki said:


> bkvj said:
> 
> 
> > if thats true....why didnt they swap the RB26 for a concorde engine? beats me.
> ...


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Nagisa Auto has a Skyline which does a pretty quick lap of Tsukuba...
BNR34 05'Spec || ƒfƒ‚ƒJ�[ -Demo Car- || ƒiƒMƒTƒI�[ƒgƒz�[ƒ€ƒy�[ƒW -nagisa auto-
Using a T88 to boot!!!!!:thumbsup: 
What's that, 56 n' change ????


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

Luki said:


> Did i say i'm right and everybody else is wrong? These are arguments that i'm writing, nothing more...Mine's is a very good company in my opinion, and they show it in Tsukuba with all the other experienced tuners. I'm not saying the others are bad, absolutely not, Mine's is just better in this time-battle in Tsukuba. I think in 2006 they where "only" 3rd, but they are still good...
> 
> why are you so frustrated and comming with so stupid things with Mr. Niikura? I'm sorry that you cannot argument better...


luki, myself, bean and some other users have told you that the mine's car has shorter gear ratios. yet your response was along the lines of no it doesn't its down to it having a balanced engine or some other bollox to make mine's sound amazingly amazing. clearly you believe what you want to believe. however, i believe that reason for the mine's car's response is the gear ratios and not because it has a super-duper balanced 2.6 that is imposible to achieve unless you have a mine's engine!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone who has any experience of lightening and balancing engine components could tell you that thats NOT the reason that car revs like that in the slightest.

Ive lost count of the times ive tried to explain to people on here, the first time EVERYONE was like Luki and i used to get internet-lynched for telling the reality of it, but its getting there now at least...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

luki, it has been explained by proper experts now, if you still dont believe it then you're right in your own little world where cats have puppies.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

roadie said:


> Nagisa Auto has a Skyline which does a pretty quick lap of Tsukuba...
> BNR34 05'Spec || ƒfƒ‚ƒJ�[ -Demo Car- || ƒiƒMƒTƒI�[ƒgƒz�[ƒ€ƒy�[ƒW -nagisa auto-
> Using a T88 to boot!!!!!:thumbsup:
> What's that, 56 n' change ????


imagine what this can do with a TO4z!


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

I didn't say that I don't believe it, more that it cannot be the only reason. Shorter gear-ratio doesn't mean automatically victory in Tsukuba, isn't it? Ok, Mine's has a shorter gear-ratio, the other's not...why not? If so, then all others should laugh about Mine's, because the only thing that they can do is winning by shorter gear-ratio...ok. I'm living in this world, but maybe I'm completely wrong with this thing too that I'm telling here...

And the other question that I posed, was why is the other HKS-Skyline at the end of the straight in 6th gear, and the Mine's in 5th gear at the end of the straight...ok, because the Mine's has shorter gears? The question is: Had this HKS-Skyline the shorter gear if it is in 6th gear at the end of the straight? If so, why is it 3sec slower?

But ok, everything is fine. Mine's is not bad, the other tuners aren't bad too, Mine's is not the best Skyline-Tuner, but one of the Good. I have absolutely no problems with that.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> And the other question that I posed, was why is the other HKS-Skyline at the end of the straight in 6th gear, and the Mine's in 5th gear at the end of the straight...ok, because the Mine's has shorter gears? The question is: Had this HKS-Skyline the shorter gear if it is in 6th gear at the end of the straight? If so, why is it 3sec slower?


more power (and stripped i think), so has much higher top speed.

mines know what they are doing or other wise they would never have had the shorter ratio on it mate. 


reason they are so fast:

good setup
responsive engine (with the shorter diff helping that). 
good driver (not saying the HKS one is shit at all, probs same level)


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

ok.
I hope the others will have that shorter diff too next time, so that we have a good comparison. 

I think the Mine's is in 5th gear there, because it revs up to 9000 or more, the others rev not so high...could be an explanation.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

yes, the 9k RPM does have a lot to do with it.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I'll be collecting my Vspec II from Mines in around 3 weeks or so with a Stage II engine, but standard prop and ratios.

Once it's run in I'll let you know what I think of the response, but it's obviously not going to be in the same league as their time attack car.


----------



## YYY (Jan 6, 2007)

Bean said:


> Actually, they are quite open that the diff ratios are much shorter than the standard R34 3.535:1
> Why don't you phone up and ask Niikura-san if you think your opinion is more valid than what other people advise you.


Yes they run shorter ratios, but Dinos write u in J Tuner mentions 3.7:1 while some people says its 4.111:1 

Still there are a few R34 cars from the 2004/5 track attack at Tsukuba that ran shorter ratios. Mines Blitzed them all out of its class and also some striped out R34s:clap:


----------



## YYY (Jan 6, 2007)

R0B said:


> Luki you are right and everyone else is wrong, you happy now? mine's are the best company in the world and no one can ever beat them! yeah right, seen as you love mine's so much why dont you pull you pants, down bend over and let mr. mine's shove his big one up your ar5e.


Bloody hell dude chill out, why you getting your pants in a twist over a Mnes issue?:blahblah: 

I personally think as a Track car the Mines R34 is the ultimate, good attention to detail, gets the results, kicks ass on the track, why cant people accept its a great car, a comlete package!:smokin:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

NickM said:


> I'll be collecting my Vspec II from Mines in around 3 weeks or so with a Stage II engine, but standard prop and ratios.
> 
> Once it's run in I'll let you know what I think of the response, but it's obviously not going to be in the same league as their time attack car.


I'll be definitely looking forward to this!!!...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

YYY said:


> Yes they run shorter ratios, but Dinos write u in J Tuner mentions 3.7:1 while some people says its 4.111:1
> 
> Still there are a few R34 cars from the 2004/5 track attack at Tsukuba that ran shorter ratios. Mines Blitzed them all out of its class and also some striped out R34s:clap:


What's that got to do with what I said ?
They don't always run the same diffs anyway.
Niikura-san is a top guy and is one of the men who originally started proper engine tuning on street cars in Japan many years ago.
Phone him up and ask him about the car - he's surprisingly open about it.
For example - when asked what the benefit of a carbon propshaft is he'll tell you that they actually tried a test a Tsukuba with a normal propshaft and a carbon one back-to-back. It gained them between 0.3 and 0.4 seconds.
That's a hell of a difference on a track that size.

The Mines track car is a complete package - people who think it's just the engine are in a dream world. Pretty much everything on the car is different in some way but it's an awesome achievement that a car in the 'street' class is almost competive with the 'pro' stuff


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

r33 v-spec said:


> I'll be definitely looking forward to this!!!...


Not as much as Nick :smokin:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Bean said:


> Not as much as Nick :smokin:


That's the truth ! :squintdan


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> why you getting your pants in a twist over a Mnes issue?


because it has been descussed a million times here already, SteveN tried to explain that here to, you got links but no one will still believe it. 



> I personally think as a Track car the Mines R34 is the ultimate, good attention to detail, gets the results, kicks ass on the track, why cant people accept its a great car, a comlete package!


we all know the car is great...we never said it didnt


----------



## YYY (Jan 6, 2007)

The point is of course newbies will come on here and drool and go wow Mines is great, and so on...that is to be exected.

I think the car is a bit more than a 600bhp engine with 2530's and low geared diffs as StevenN described


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

For what it's worth, I have an R34 'box in a R33 with stock 4.111 diffs. Block is around 500bhp with stock internals. It does rev very quickly (compared to stock) and it took a little getting used to.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

pfffffffft 
BBD Engine > Mines

built mine with looove


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

YYY said:


> Yes they run shorter ratios, but Dinos write u in J Tuner mentions 3.7:1 while some people says its 4.111:1


I remember posting a pic from some japanese video (option?) and the ratio was 4.11, look around for it.

Mines threads are always opcorn: to watch.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

YYY said:


> Bloody hell dude chill out, why you getting your pants in a twist over a Mnes issue?:blahblah:


don't need to chill out, when i writ that statement i was taking the pi55 because it had already been said to the man numerous times that the reason for the cars response what not only down to the engine, but he still would not listen hence me writing that.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*What sump or baffle plate is used*

Since this thread is about the most detailed and indepth about the mines car setup and attention to detail can any one here tell me what sump or baffle plate are they using if you got to their website you can see the engine with components used please help guys i want to use my car for track so what can i use tomei ?
Nismo ?
standard sump with a baffle plate ?


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*I think ive hit the nail on the head found it*

The sump is standard they are using the tomei Sump Baffle plate inside the original sump ?
Guys confirm this for me 
ƒIƒCƒ‹ƒ‹ƒuƒŠƒP�[ƒVƒ‡ƒ“

Thats the tomei original parts you can get and the baffle plate inside the sump is the same as the picture for the RB26 motor on the Mine's website ?
Let me know what you guys think ?
or i could be wrong and the whole sump has been replaced with a bigger unit but if you look closely the mines has a baffle plate and the tomei baffle looks the same but the larger sump doesnt have the baffle plate because it has a oil trap thats painted black that sits lower in the sump because of the over size?


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

Of course the Mine's is a package!
But the engine is 60-70% of the package i would say and would not win always without the other 30-40%.


----------



## GTR-Vspec (Nov 10, 2006)

*Whats up with NickM ????*

Whats up with him ... ???

He want to write down something when he install "the mines machine" !?!?!?!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I completely forgot about this thread.

There's been much said in other threads, mostly in this one:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/70882-nickms-mines-tuned-r34-gtr-pics-56k-killer.html

The tuning is *perfect* and the car is smooth, I mean *really* smooth. Driving around town you'd think it was stock except for the clutch which is obviously a bit grabby and noisy. The exhaust is nice and quiet, with only the lumpy tickover from the cams giving the game away.

Once you hit around 4000rpm then things begin to happen. The quiet burble from the exhaust suddenly changes into a vicious bark, and then a howl as you change up and up with the throttle buried. You need to rev it to get the most from it, this is not a lazy engine with the torque of the high capacity RB's. The response is great, everything just works in harmony and you can tell there's a lot of quality work under the bonnet.

It doesn't sound like any other GTR I've come across, more like a big bike.

Mines are in the process of finding me a carbon prop, which will further improve the response.

Click on the link below for a full spec.

I couldn't be happier.


----------

